

What does a game developer do to promote his game? - chaseracer

Chase Race is a completely new gaming experience because it gives you a quite new Feeling of the combination of strategy and tactical maneuvers while racing cars are running against each other in simultaneous moves.It&#x27;s a whole new feeling to think both strategy and movement at the same  time.
All have 8 seconds to choose his car next move and Chase Race has exciting strategy pieces that can tune the race cars driving ability.
That you can play with in the garage between races, where you tune the car, so the right combination of strategy pieces are placed in the race car before the time trial for pole position.
It&#x27;s as if the cars drive like in reality, both stopping distance and acceleration are like in reality.You simply crash, if you drive too fast and the car loses its ability to  make laneshift maneuvers as the number of crash increase.
In the pit, you can repair the engine, change tires and refuel, so you do not run out of fuel during the race.
There are so many strategic and tactical elements in the Chase Race App, so it leads too far to talk about it here.
But I thought I&#x27;d share this  strategy racing game with others because the more players we get, the bigger the pot, which you can win the World Cup.
There is no luck in the Chase Race, but your strategic skills will determine the outcome of the races. Who wins the prize?
It&#x27;s also really exciting to play for Vouchers, which you can buy iTune Gifts Cards for. But try to download from the AppStore or the website: www.chase race.com. I hope to see you on the race track.
======
kwestro
www.chaserace.com looks like a real life mechanic shop. . Is the site spelled
differently, because I couldn't find it?

~~~
melling
Yep, can't find the game. This leads to the #1 thing to do is make it easy for
people to get your game. Should have double checked that you had a good URL.

